# Cadaver search



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

For the past couple of weeks I've been involved in an extensive search for a suspected murder victim. The search for the body was intensive and covered several large areas. During one search we located a femur and evenutally the rest of the body. Only problem, it wasn't the one we were looking for. Jokingly, the detective in charge of the case told me; you guys sure know how to mess up a good murder investigation. At any rate, the reason I tell the story, the suspect confessed and drew a map of where he dumped the body. The body has been recovered. I was pleased on two accounts; 1. finding the body brings closure to the family and hopefully secures the suspects fate, 2. we didn't miss it. It was in an area 60 miles from where we had searched. All in all, it was a good search for the dog. We didn't miss anything (that we know of), didn't have any false positives and had an actual find. I did find out however, I'm just getting too damned old for sloggin' through the woods over hill and dale.

DFrost


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

David Frost said:


> For the past couple of weeks I've been involved in an extensive search for a suspected murder victim. The search for the body was intensive and covered several large areas. During one search we located a femur and evenutally the rest of the body. Only problem, it wasn't the one we were looking for. Jokingly, the detective in charge of the case told me; you guys sure know how to mess up a good murder investigation. At any rate, the reason I tell the story, the suspect confessed and drew a map of where he dumped the body. The body has been recovered. I was pleased on two accounts; 1. finding the body brings closure to the family and hopefully secures the suspects fate, 2. we didn't miss it. It was in an area 60 miles from where we had searched. All in all, it was a good search for the dog. We didn't miss anything (that we know of), didn't have any false positives and had an actual find. I did find out however, I'm just getting too damned old for sloggin' through the woods over hill and dale.
> 
> DFrost


Great job David. Pretty interesting that you found two and not just the one.....


----------



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

Outstanding work!

I know those cadaver finds can be far and few between so I am sure you are quite pleased with the results of your training.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Good job! That's one of the reasons I'm just not interested in doing cadaver or SAR work. Not so fun up here in the mountains.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Good job! That's one of the reasons I'm just not interested in doing cadaver or SAR work. Not so fun up here in the mountains.


They ought to make it a law; if you kill someone and dump the body you have to do it on flat ground, without briar patches.

DFrost


----------



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

Come on where is your sense of adventure


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

David, I have a friend and he stinks so bad when he farts that I swear that a cadaver dog would think there was a dead body there weeks later.

I haven't tested this theory, but is it possible??? We always call him the stench of the dead.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

There ya go! Adding to another departments case load again! Congrats! 
When I was on a SAR team one of the dogs took off in the wrong direction during a training session. He found a body a couple of hundred yrds away from where we had any training material set out. Always interesting.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff, since I'm by far the oldest member of Special Op's, they tease me by saying it's such a hassle to get the cadaver dog to work. He always turns around and alerts on me. 

DFrost


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

David Frost said:


> Jeff, since I'm by far the oldest member of Special Op's, they tease me by saying it's such a hassle to get the cadaver dog to work. He always turns around and alerts on me.
> 
> DFrost


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

You folks really should join me in the mountains up hear! Mountains + snow equals even more fun than mountains alone:wink: 

Awsome work David. Cool that you had a find even though it was not the one you where looking for. Just how many dead people are laying around in the woods down there???!!

Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

GREA JOB David! isn't it nice when you see all your hard work pay off


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Great Job! 

At least looking for dead people in the woods isn't as brutal as rushing to find the live ones or working behind a trailing dog. Of course what amazes me is just how many big predators are in the mountains. [and interested in finding the same thing]


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

David Frost said:


> They ought to make it a law; if you kill someone and dump the body you have to do it on flat ground, without briar patches.
> 
> DFrost


Could be worse - after a recent serach in a swamp for a body - where LE came with guns in case the pigs or gators attacked (and my cell phone died a brutal death and my new truck got its first dent), I quite enjoyed a recent cadaver search in the mountains of WNC on a lovely fall day. I have decided that they can keep their darned swamps; I'll take the mountains.

No finds on that search but I think it would be hard to find anything on a body missing 5 years around pigs and gators in a swamp.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> No finds on that search but I think it would be hard to find anything on a body missing 5 years around pigs and gators in a swamp.


I'm thinking that would be near impossible. I doubt there was too much left after 5 years.

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

But there is a bright side.......we get to make fun of people dumb enough to go in a swamp after 5 years and LOOK. HA HA.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

GPS the dog, have a rookie on the force range out with him. What's age, wisdom and senority for?

Bryan


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> But there is a bright side.......we get to make fun of people dumb enough to go in a swamp after 5 years and LOOK. HA HA.


HAHAHA They were right in there with us.  .


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

you guys are just MEAN!! 

by the same token, that's why I drive the truck--the other person can get out and open/shut the gates. same theory, different venue.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

A member of my team just made a find this morning. Drowning victim in about 18 feet of water.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

That's a good find.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> A member of my team just made a find this morning. Drowning victim in about 18 feet of water.


Would that be on the bottom or floating?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

On the bottom - 18 feet - alert was 30 feet from the body


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

When you think of how much that could mean to a family who might not even have known for sure whether the person had drowned....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> A member of my team just made a find this morning. Drowning victim in about 18 feet of water.


Nice find! As much as I learned about water finds, they never ceased to amaze me. Water depth, temperature, currant. Lots of factors!


----------

